# Pilot light won't stay lit



## catfish621 (Feb 3, 2011)

Older VC stove. Says Wonderfire 2610 on back. I see only a thermopile would this be the problem? Also, where can one find the white gasket material they use in the burner assembly? Local dealer says parts no longer exist for this stove.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 3, 2011)

lytherm gasket is still avail-- google " lytherm by the foot"
as are t-piles and t-couples, very standard items typically

none will say wonderfire on the box, but thats ok.
just pray you dont need a burner or baffle


----------



## catfish621 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply. Would the t-piles cause the pilot light to go out?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 3, 2011)

i'm not sure if your stove had a t-couple/t-pile. just a t-pile, or just a t-couple....

yes, a bad one can cause pilot outages


----------

